#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Дзен и Тхеравада

## Wemmon

Меня всегда интересовал дзен, но при знакомстве с некоторыми источниками по этой традиции я стал относиться к дзен все более критично, в частности, мне часто непонятна та логика,которой следуют дзеновцы  в своих рассуждениях,
тогда как учение Тхеравады отличается большей логичностью.
Подкупает основательность, с которой проработаны все разделы учения.

Кроме того, я странную вещь узнал - дзеновцы и махаянисты верят в так называемое"Единое Сознание" -этим термином они обозначают Истинную Реальность.
Мне кажется, Будда бы все это назвал бы "наваждением Мары",ведь он всегда подчеркивал что любое учение о душе есть дуккха.

Интересно узнать мнение последователей Тхеравады по этому поводу.


И еще у меня вопрос: буддизм призывает к состраданию абсолютно ко всем живым существам, т.е. в т.ч. и к адским духам и т.п. ?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Меня всегда интересовал дзен, но при знакомстве с некоторыми источниками по этой традиции я стал относиться к дзен все более критично, в частности, мне часто непонятна та логика,которой следуют дзеновцы в своих рассуждениях,
> тогда как учение Тхеравады отличается большей логичностью.


Всё же такие огульные сравнения одного учения с другим, во-первых, страдают неточностями (Дзен и Тхеравада бывают очень разными в зависимости от интерпретации), и во-вторых, могут вызывать обиду или тщеславие у представителей разных учений. Поэтому давайте говорить конкретнее, не вдаваясь в обобщения.




> Подкупает основательность, с которой проработаны все разделы учения.


И в Дзен, и в Махаяне в целом, и в Тхераваде, все разделы учения проработаны очень подробно. К сожалению, мы не всегда ценим полученное наследие.

Что касается реальной практики, то в наши дни Дзен и Тхеравада весьма похожи, по крайней мере внешне, по части развития осознанности при попеременном сидении и ходьбе.




> Кроме того, я странную вещь узнал - дзеновцы и махаянисты верят в так называемое"Единое Сознание" -этим термином они обозначают Истинную Реальность.
> Мне кажется, Будда бы все это назвал бы "наваждением Мары",ведь он всегда подчеркивал что любое учение о душе есть дуккха.


Независимо от вероучения, если какой-то конкретный человек слепо придерживается какого-то метафизического убеждения об устройстве мира, и в частности, о душе, то это приводит к страданиям.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn072.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an10-096.html

Однако это не повод осуждать кого-либо -- поступив так, мы бы опять же впали в иллюзию превосходства одних взглядов над другими, превратив отсутствие воззрений в еще одно воззрение. 

Мораль здесь в том, чтобы освободиться от воззрений.




> И еще у меня вопрос: буддизм призывает к состраданию абсолютно ко всем живым существам, т.е. в т.ч. и к адским духам и т.п. ?


Да, ко всем безоговорочно.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Нея (22.06.2010)

----------


## Анатолий

> *Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи*
> Всё же такие огульные сравнения одного учения с другим, во-первых, страдают неточностями (Дзен и Тхеравада бывают очень разными в зависимости от интерпретации), и во-вторых, могут вызывать обиду или тщеславие у представителей разных учений. Поэтому давайте говорить конкретнее, не вдаваясь в обобщения.


Отчего же? Я, конечно, понимаю Ваше намерение, Дмитрий, и даже восхищаюсь таким ответом, но давайте посмотрим на это с другой стороны. Если кого-то и задевают такие слова, так это лишь от его собственного неведения об истинной Дхарме, раздутого эго и цепляния за худой плот, причем еще даже и не доплыв на последнем. Вместо того, чтобы следовать словам Татхагаты: 

Если кто увидит мудреца, указывающего недостатки и упрекающего за них, пусть он следует за таким мудрецом, как за указывающим сокровище. Лучше, а не хуже будет тому, кто следует за таким. (Дхаммапада, 76)

они предпочитают надувать губы и пытаться что-то доказать. И мне при этом сразу вспоминаются слова, наверное, каждых родителей свои чадам: «Ты учишься не для меня и не для Дяди, а для самого себя». И я считаю, что это очень хорошо, что есть еще такие люди, как *Wemmon*, ибо это вселяет надежду.

Конечно, и сам Татхагата говорил: "Быть привязанным к одному взгляду и смотреть свысока на другие, как на низшие - это мудрец называет путами”. Про это тоже не стоит забывать, но мы сейчас не об этом. Здесь нет никаких конфликтов, нет никаких для раздоров, а ежели их кто-то видит, так, повторюсь, это его собственное дело. В конце концов, мы сами хозяева своей судьбы, и нам самим выбирать, дуть нам губы, или же прислушаться к мнению других о своих заблуждениях … 



> *Первоначальное сообщение от Wemmon*
> Интересно узнать мнение последователей Тхеравады по этому поводу.


Я бы добавил еще к тому списку, что Вам дал Ассаджи, еще вот это сутту, Где благословенный прямо говорит о том, как возникают такие теории, как Татхагата-Гарбхи:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn001.html

Интересно отметить, что в конце наставления монахи не восхитились словам Будды, как это обычно бывает, а прямо наоборот – выразили свое недовольство, что является редчайшим случаем во всем палийском каноне, ибо они, как говорит комментарий, были именно приверженцами таких теорий, а Татхагата, в свойственной ему манере, пресек их в самом корне.

----------


## Банзай

Извините за вторжение.
Имхо, дабы сопоставлять те или иные школы прямо или косвенно, стоит иметь хорошую практическую базу.
Вне ее наши слова ничего не стоят.
Не так ли, уважаемые?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Имхо, дабы сопоставлять те или иные школы прямо или косвенно, стоит иметь хорошую практическую базу.


На результаты практики в рамках той или иной школы влияют несколько факторов:
- учение школы;
- указания преподавателей, интерпретирующих учение;
- собственный опыт, образование, и знание учения;
- собственные глубокие психологические предрасположенности.

(О подобных вещах пишет Джейсон Сифф в статье:
http://www.meditationproject.org/Land_Within.html )

Поэтому анализа учения школы недостаточно для изучения результатов. Практические интерпретации учения преподавателями порой диаметрально отличаются. Необходимо получить опыт практики в рамках изучаемых школ. Но скрытые собственные предрасположенности могут исказить впечатления в ту или иную сторону. Таким образом, для объективности анализа нужно к тому же устранить влияние предрасположенностей.

Для простоты порой лучше сравнивать не школы в целом, а умственные качества и достоинства конкретных людей, и динамику изменений этих качеств в ходе практики. Такую информацию иногда можно извлечь даже из текстов и рассказов о практике других людей.

Тогда можно сказать, что качества такого-то человека, обладающего такими-то знаниями и такими-то предрасположенностями, при следовании такому-то учению, и при обучении у таких-то преподавателя, изменились таким-то образом.

Был бы результат тем же самым, если бы был другой человек? Другой преподаватель? Другое учение?

----------


## Wemmon

Eсли Вы считаете бессмысленным сравнение разных школ исходя из их теорий и идеологий,то как объяснить появление в средневековом Китае многочисленных трактатов,
доказывающих преимущества Великой Колесницы над Малой Колесницей, отстаивающих правоту первой и ошибочность последней, причем доказывающих это чисто рассудочным путем ?

И еще, одно из самых частых обвинений в адрес Тхеравады - ее догматизм.
Но что есть догматизм ? То же что и "верность принципам", не так ли ? ИМХО, ничего плохого в этом нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Wemmon

Да, Ассаджи и Анатолий, благодарю вас за ссылки на сутты, непременно ознакомлюсь.

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Wemmon_ 
> *..... как объяснить появление в средневековом Китае многочисленных трактатов,
> доказывающих преимущества Великой Колесницы над Малой Колесницей, отстаивающих правоту первой и ошибочность последней....*


Китайцы вообще написали за несколько тысяч лет столько, что на каждый чих у них бумажка имеется. И о преимуществах Великой колесницы над Малой, и о том, что невозможно постичь Великую Колесницу без опоры на Малую... И о том что нет никакого разделения на Великую и Малую, и о том, что малое включает в себя великое... :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Wemmon

Да, но что стоит за всей этой софистикой ?
Вера в Татхагата-гарбху не имеет ничего общего с
исходными принципами буддизма, коих придерживается
Тхеравада, а ведь махаянисты часто называют "еретиками" 
тех, кто отрицает их теории.

Разница в мировоззрении чаще всего влечет за собой 
мировоззренческую борьбу, к сожалению.

----------


## Ersh

Это не софистика. Это констатация факта. Каждый выбирает то, что ему удобнее. Я, например, когда принимал Прибежище у дзен-мастера, в т. ч. принимал его и в учителях Тхеравады.
Это для меня определяет мое отношение к Тхераваде.
А за время разделения колесниц чего только не было. Это вопрос личной практики.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Банзай

- учение школы;
- указания преподавателей, интерпретирующих учение;
- собственный опыт, образование, и знание учения;
- собственные глубокие психологические предрасположенности
------------------------------------------------------------
- нет никакого особого учения тхеравады или дзэн.
Все это методы Почитаемого.
- не нужны интерпретаторы, нужны мастера прямой передачи.
- образование не суть важно.
- знание учения - да, безусловно, но что это - знание Учения?
Способность вовремя сослаться на тот или иной текст?
- глубокие психологические предрасположенности это карточный расклад, игрушки. Сегодня они таковы, а завтра ..
За деревьями не видно леса, за заморочками и самоедством не видно Пути.
---------------------------------
"Необходимо получить опыт практики в рамках изучаемых школ". 
---------------------------------
Согласен. Единственно, что ценно.
.
"Таким образом, для объективности анализа нужно к тому же устранить влияние предрасположенностей".
---------------------------------------------
Желательно, но как сделать это вне реального мастерства?
.
Тогда можно сказать, что качества такого-то человека, обладающего такими-то знаниями и такими-то предрасположенностями, при следовании такому-то учению, и при обучении у таких-то преподавателя, изменились таким-то образом.
----------------------------------------------------------
Можно .. как можно замерять океанский прибор штангенциркулем и силу ветра рожью.
Ассаджи! Без реализации эти разговоры пусты!
.
"Был бы результат тем же самым, если бы был другой человек? Другой преподаватель? Другое учение?"
--------------------------------------------------------
Бабушкин болт, бабушкин болт!

----------


## Банзай

а ведь махаянисты часто называют "еретиками" 
тех, кто отрицает их теории.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Я называю варварами, хотя частенько использую этот термин по отношению к себе -)
Вобщем, нам ли уличать друг друга в том и этом?
Не мне это точно.
Да и какая разница, что пишет тот или иной человек в трактате. Пока мы не в состоянии здраво оценить мысли древних не видя ни контекста, ни посылов.
Просто сидеть, просто жить, просто умирать.
Ведь не важно у кого сейчас перец длиннее, важно то усилие с которым мы за него тянем -)

----------


## Wemmon

А я и не стремлюсь никого уличать, тем более, что я
не открыл ничего нового.

Конечно, чтение сутр и шастр есть занятие второстепенное
в буддизме, но согласитесь, трудно найти учителя, да и
нужен ли учитель ?

Ведь Будда однозначно изрек по этому поводу:
"Учась у самого себя, кого назову учителем ?" (где-то в Дхаммападе)

Цитирование:
<Да и какая разница, что пишет тот или иной человек в трактате>

И какой тогда смысл в трактатах, если неважно что в них написано ?

----------


## Банзай

Нет смысла.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи! Без реализации эти разговоры пусты!


Согласен. Вместе с тем реализация -- это не что-то отвлеченное. Она начинается с конкретных занятий конкретными практиками конкретных людей.
И те, кто еще не увидел свет, и не имеют проводника, нуждаются в хоть каких-то ориентирах, чтобы находить путь наощупь, -- пусть неточно, но оценивая результаты тех или иных видов практики.

----------


## Анатолий

//Имхо, дабы сопоставлять те или иные школы прямо или косвенно, стоит иметь хорошую практическую базу.
Вне ее наши слова ничего не стоят.
Не так ли, уважаемые?//

Так, Банзай, так. Только я вот не понял, зачем Вы прокомментировали сообщение от Ассаджи, которое, по-моему, совсем не нуждалось в этом? О скромности, Ассаджи известно многим, поэтому позвольте мне произвести контр-комментарий.

1)	*нет никакого особого учения тхеравады или дзэн. Все это методы Почитаемого.* 

Да вообще нет ничего, что уж там говорить! Есть только «буддизм»! Да, именно так, просто «БУДДИЗМ»! только вот одни в этом «буддизме» предпочитают фантазировать об Тахгагата-Гарбхах, Дхармовых и радужных телах, Будда-природе, ригпа и т.д., а другие просто стремятся обрести покой, непревзойденный покой, прекращение, затухание – Ниббану.

2)	*не нужны интерпретаторы, нужны мастера прямой передачи*

Тимур, Вы когда-нибудь задумывались кто такой современный «мастер», и что такое «линия передачи»? Что она вообще из себя представляет? Лично я скажу честно, мне становится просто смешно, когда слышу «получил от мастера передачу». Мне сразу, почему-то, представляется: «Все, теперь я герой – получил от мастера передачу». Чему меня может научить современный мастер? Что он мне может передать? Научить меня сидеть в лотосе, или в полу-лотосе? Прямо держать спину? Правильно дышать? Зрить в свою природу, опустошить свой ум в дзадзен, или еще чему-нибудь? Может ли он меня обучить Благородным поискам, так, как это делали Шарипутра и Маха Моггалана?

"Now, these four are noble searches. Which four? There is the case where a
person, being subject himself to aging, realizing the drawbacks of what is
subject to aging, seeks the unaging, unsurpassed rest from the yoke:
Unbinding. Being subject himself to illness, realizing the drawbacks of what
is subject to illness, he seeks the unailing, unsurpassed rest from the
yoke: Unbinding. Being subject himself to death, realizing the drawbacks of
what is subject to death, he seeks the undying, unsurpassed rest from the
yoke: Unbinding. Being subject himself to defilement, realizing the
drawbacks of what is subject to defilement, he seeks the undefiled,
unsurpassed rest from the yoke: Unbinding."

Может ли он мне преподать Дхарму так, как это делал Будда в случае с Пуккусати и Рахулой:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn140.html
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...vibhanga-e.htm
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...ulovada-e1.htm

Вы говорите: «это все методы Почитаемого», тогда почему же это «мастер» не может Вам объяснить, что не все методы ведут к одной цели (подобно дорогам, ведущим к одной деревни) как это делает сам Почитаемый, в Тевиджджа сутте:
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/canon/dn13.htm

3)	*знание учения - да, безусловно, но что это - знание Учения?
Способность вовремя сослаться на тот или иной текст?*

Да, вот так просто – «способность вовремя сослаться на тот или иной текст». Или, может быть, для Вас это заключается в том, чтобы потрепаться «с сердцем» или «осознанно поболаболить» с другими «получившими от мастера передачу»? Или в чем?

4)	*глубокие психологические предрасположенности это карточный расклад, игрушки. Сегодня они таковы, а завтра.* 

Конечно, Банзай – Вам, как психологу, видней :Smilie:  Но по-моему, «глубокие» - на то и глубокие, чтобы сегодня быть такими, а завтра не измениться.

5)	*Желательно, но как сделать это вне реального мастерства? Ассаджи! Без реализации эти разговоры пусты!* 

Выделите тред, и объясните мне, что такое «реальное мастерство». А то, у меня такое впечатление складывается, что «опустошить ум» в дзадзен, или «расплакаться» во время Бодхичитты – это и есть «реальное мастерство» …

----------


## Анатолий

//Конечно, чтение сутр и шастр есть занятие второстепенное
в буддизме, но согласитесь, трудно найти учителя, да и
нужен ли учитель ?//

И взаправду, я тоже не понимаю зачем нужен учитель (в наше время)? Сможет ли меня научить учитель большему, чем то, что записано в палийском каноне?..

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ведь Будда однозначно изрек по этому поводу:
> "Учась у самого себя, кого назову учителем ?" (где-то в Дхаммападе)


Будда здесь имел в виду, что у него самого не было учителя, хотя и полагалось бы (см. сутту и комментарий ниже).

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn06-002.html

Для того, чтобы изучить Дхарму без учителя, нужны не меньшие способности, чем для самостоятельного изучения японского языка, -- далеко не каждый на это способен.

Chapter: XXIV The Craving (Tanhavagga)

Verse 353

(9) The Story of Upaka

          The Buddha uttered Verse (353) of this book, in answer to the question put up by Upaka, a non-Buddhist ascetic, while the Buddha was on his way to the Deer Park (Migadaya) where the Group of Five Bhikkhus (Panca Vaggis) were staying. The Buddha was going there to expound the Dhamma cakkappavattana Sutta to the Panca Vaggis, his old associates, viz., Kondanna, Bhaddiya, Vappa, Assaji, and Mahanama. When Upaka saw Gotama Buddha, he was very much impressed by the radiant countenance of the Buddha and so said to him, "Friend, you look so serene and pure; may I know who your teacher is?" To him, the Buddha replied that he had no teacher.

          Then the Buddha spoke in verse as follows:

         Verse 353. I have overcome all, I know all, I am detached from all, I have given up all; I am liberated from moral defilements having eradicated craving, (i. e., I have attained arahatship). Having comprehended the Four Noble Truths by myself, whom should I point out as my teacher? 

          At the end of the discourse Upaka expressed neither approval nor disapproval but just nodded a few times and went on his way.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Как модератор, убедительно прошу не переходить на личные качества участников -- тема дискуссии в целом интересная, и хотелось бы, чтобы вежливость соответствовала бы обсуждаемой теме.

----------


## Ануруддха

> И взаправду, я тоже не понимаю зачем нужен учитель (в наше время)? Сможет ли меня научить учитель большему, чем то, что записано в палийском каноне?..


Зачем нужны учителя в школах, когда есть учебники?

----------


## Борис

Извиняюсь, что и я свой махаянский нос сую в дискуссию в тхеравадском разделе. Но мне простительно - я к Тхераваде отношусь с уважением и даже где-то с пиететом, хоть и не пошел по этому пути  :Smilie: .

Постинги уважаемого Ассаджи мне показались наиболее взвешенными. И Модератора тоже (у него, правда, тут пока всего одно сообщение  :Smilie:  )

*Анатолий*, Вы опять? В мнении "истинно только то, что в каноне моей школы (да еще и в моей интерпретации), остальное - ложно" не больше ли этернализма, чем во всех теориях о Боге-Творце, вместе взятых?  :Wink:  Палийский Канон содержит поистине прекрасные учения, так зачем находить вдохновение в тех учениях, что Вам не нравятся, пусть даже "от противного"?

*Банзай* Вишь, Тимур, не так все просто  :Wink: . Ежели "все объяснения значения не имеют", то ради чего мы становимся на Путь? "Кидаемся в омут" - неизвестно какой, непонятно зачем, что ли?

*Wemmon* Я где-то Вас понимаю. Многие наставления дзэнских учителей весьма и весьма контекстуальны, и когда они читаются в отрыве от конкретной ситуации и общей структуры обучения, то превращаются в тот самый тлен, способный пробудить интерес поначалу, но дальше разочаровывающий. "Спасибо" ( :Big Grin: ) господам популяризаторам. 

Однако, Wemmon, палец не надо путать с луной...

Еще раз поддерживаю здравую позицию Ассаджи - и как участника, и как модератора. Давайте будем жить дружно  :Smilie: 

И простите, ежели кого задел...

----------


## Банзай

Согласен. Вместе с тем реализация -- это не что-то отвлеченное. Она начинается с конкретных занятий конкретными практиками конкретных людей.
И те, кто еще не увидел свет, и не имеют проводника, нуждаются в хоть каких-то ориентирах, чтобы находить путь наощупь, -- пусть неточно, но оценивая результаты тех или иных видов практики.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
И вот мечем мы эту монетку который уж год ..
С чего начался ваш путь, Ассаджи?
И я благодарен тем ересям, что подвели меня к дереву, благодарен тем словометателям, что заставляли меня уходить от слов, но теперь-то о чем вы?
Да и что изменилось? 
Есть у нас сегодня право сопоставлять школы?

----------


## Банзай

зачем Вы прокомментировали сообщение от Ассаджи, которое, по-моему, совсем не нуждалось в этом? 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Не знаю, может просто хотел с ним пообщаться?
Вы допускаете такую мысль? -)
.
По пункту первому мне нечего вам сказать. Не совсем понимаю к чему вы, собственно, это написали.
.
Второе - наверное задумывался, но ответа дать не могу. 
Мастеров видел, что-то может и дали, что-то из того, что дали, возможно взял -) поделиться нечем, извините -)
Мастер и не может мне объяснить этого, следует перед тем как комментировать чужие труды, проделать свой и не малый.
Вы проделали?, я - нет. Даже о дзэнской практике мне сказать нечего, могу только подсказать кое-что по ошибкам позы и ободрить при болях. 
.
3. Анатолий, к чему этот тон? Мне кажется, я не давал вам оснований так говорить.
.
4. Изменятся и не изменятся и не "завтра", а здесь и сейчас. "Пустота все дхарм есть сущностный их признак, не рождаются они и не убывают." Ни роста, ни убывания.
.
5. «расплакаться» во время Бодхичитты " - о чем это и что такое "время бодхичитты"?

----------


## Банзай

Ежели "все объяснения значения не имеют", то ради чего мы становимся на Путь? "Кидаемся в омут" - неизвестно какой, непонятно зачем, что ли?
---------------------------------------------------
Боря, а где связь между "все объяснения значения не имеют" и "то ради чего мы становимся на Путь?".
Чего-то я недопонимаю ..

----------


## Анатолий

> Для того, чтобы изучить Дхарму без учителя, нужны не меньшие способности, чем для самостоятельного изучения японского языка, -- далеко не каждый на это способен.


Далеко все не так плохо, как Вам кажется, Ассаджи. Зачем мне учитель, чтобы понять, что такое Благородные поиски. По-моему для этого достаточно об этом прочитать. А Благородные поиски – это самые, что ни на есть азы. Та самая мотивация, благодаря которой Сиддхартха ушел в бездомность. Это та самая первая ступень Благородного Восьмеричного Пути -- «Правильные убеждения». А вот если не выполнить эту ступень, то тогда действительно – изучать Дхарму в таком случае – это все равно, что пытаться тронуться с четвертой скорости на легковушке … заглохнет. 




> Зачем нужны учителя в школах, когда есть учебники?


Как буквально сказано в Гарава сутте, ссылку на которую только что дал Ассаджи:

«Существо страдает, не оказывая никому почтения и уважения. И Будда, будучи недавно пробужденным, действительно хотел продолжать совершенствование под руководством какого-либо учителя, оказывая ему почтение и уважение. Но после того, как он убедился, что нет никого в этом мире -- со всеми его Брахмами и Марамами, священниками и отшельниками, царями простыми людьми – того, кто был бы более совершенен в нравственности, сосредоточении, различении, постижении, знании и видении, чем он сам, то он решил совершенствоваться, опираясь на Дхарму, благодаря которой он пробудился, почитая ее, и только ее.»

Да, для кого-то может и нужны учителя, Вы правы. Но школьные учителя порой любят на уроках отвлечься на другую тему, добавить отсебятины, забывая при этом про АЗЫ, которые необходимы школьнику. А если еще и сам школьник: не носит на уроки учебников, не слушает учителя и не пишет под диктовку, а отвлекается на девчонок с соседней парты, на птичек в окне, или не мух, летающих в классе, то он гарантированно – обеспечил себе место на второй год … повторное перерождение в сфере обездоленности.

----------


## Борис

//Боря, а где связь между "все объяснения значения не имеют" и "то ради чего мы становимся на Путь?".
Чего-то я недопонимаю ..//

Как же, Тимур, связь прямая, по моему разумению. Мы ведь должны испытывать хоть минимальное доверие к тому, что практикуем (а объяснения сюда же относятся), хоть как-то быть уверенными (пусть на нашем более чем скромном уровне) в том, что идем по верному пути ( Пути ), что этот путь приведет куда надо. И уверенность эта не должна основываться на слепой вере в доктрину и методы...

----------


## Борис

Анатолий, а где гарантия, что ученик, отказавшийся от учителей, сам свободен от "отсебятины"?

----------


## Банзай

Ребят, наверное вы правы, у меня трудные времена, не обращайте внимания.
Горько мне, сердце болит ..

----------


## Ассаджи

> С чего начался ваш путь, Ассаджи?
> И я благодарен тем ересям, что подвели меня к дереву, благодарен тем словометателям, что заставляли меня уходить от слов, но теперь-то о чем вы?
> Да и что изменилось? 
> Есть у нас сегодня право сопоставлять школы?


Мой путь начался с выбора из многих альтернатив буддизма, и выбора определенного направления в нем. Сейчас те критерии, по которым я делал выбор, кажутся мне поверхностными, но тогда лучших у меня не было.

Да и сейчас мне время от времени нужно делать выбор, -- не все написано в текстах, не про всё можно узнать у других, и приходится методом проб и ошибок находить дорогу самому.

Вот здесь и бывают полезны ориентиры для сравнения результатов различных видов практик, вплоть до таких деталей, как правильная поза и отношение к боли.

----------


## ullu

**И взаправду, я тоже не понимаю зачем нужен учитель (в наше время)? Сможет ли меня научить учитель большему, чем то, что записано в палийском каноне?.. 

Сможет, учитель передает тонкости практики, для постижений которых самостоятельно потребуется не одна жизнь, учитель точно указывает на препятствие ваше личное, которое вы сами не замечаете из-за ещё не развитой ясности,  показывает состояние  и ещё служит опорой на пути. 
Рядом с вами много народу, которые готовы радостно признавать, что мама и таракан это явления одного порядка? А когда вы начнете это осознавать то желание видеть в маме маму , а не явление равное таракану вас ой как потянет обратно в теплое и уютное и приятное. Тогда самое время читать прибежище, и для человека с его человеческими склонностями ( может только для меня )более убедительно если объект прибежища живой человек, а не историческая личность.

----------


## ullu

Не все так просто, Анатолий.
**Это та самая первая ступень Благородного Восьмеричного Пути -- «Правильные убеждения».

Вроде как было Правильное воззрение, а воззрение это не убеждения.
Выходит вы в самом начале совершаете ошибку( или к примеру я ее совершаю, может быть воззрение это убеждения?), думаете что двигаетесь верно, кто вам подскажет что вы двигаетесь не верно?

----------


## Анатолий

//Ребят, наверное вы правы, у меня трудные времена, не обращайте внимания.
Горько мне, сердце болит ..//

Не печальтесь, Банзай. Плохое чувство тем и хорошо, что оно когда изменяется - кончается - успокаивается. За все остальное, что я там понаписал, прошу у Вас прощения. Жаль, что так вышло, жаль ...

----------


## Анатолий

Духовное развитие подразумевает процесс движения от одного места в другое. Когда путешествуешь, особенно по незнакомой стране, то было бы мудрым найти квалифицированного проводника, или книгу-путеводитель. Найти хорошего проводника зачастую бывает не так просто, да еще и в добавок - это было бы большой роскошью. Кроме того, могло бы оказаться, что этот гид прибыл в данную местность немногим ранее вашего и поэтому он не обладает достаточным знанием в этой области, либо он вообще не владеет знанием превосходящим ваше, либо (что самое плохое) он вообще ничего не знает и просто хочет надуть вас. 

Книги-путеводители можно легко достать, находясь в любом месте, по очень низкой цене. Книги-путеводители написаны профессионалами, для различных людей, поэтому в книгах-путеводителях соблюдается общепринятый стандарт, дабы каждый человек, без особых (специальных) знаний мог понять, что там написано. В книгах-путеводителях бывают подробные описания и фотографии мест, которые вы будете проходить. При этом книги-путеводители охватывают все аспекты страны, по которой вы будете путешествовать, тогда, как гид зачастую может провести вас только до какого-нибудь села и в лучшем случае помочь вам найти другого гида. А если он не сделает этого для вас, то вы останетесь одни-одинешеньки в незнакомой стране, и самое разумное, что вы сможете сделать в таком случае - это вернуть по памяти домой, так и не дойдя до заветной цели. Хорошо, если вы обладаете серьезным намерением и твердой решимостью - тогда вы сможете пит-стопами и расспросами местных жителей продолжать свое путешествие, постоянно корректируя свой путь.

//Анатолий, а где гарантия, что ученик, отказавшийся от учителей, сам свободен от "отсебятины"?//

Может ли человек, достаточно осведомленный в основах ориентации, взяв в руки карту, и, зная отправную точку и конечную точку, не дойти в итоге до своей цели? Может, спору нет. Но какова вероятность, по сравнению с человеком, не владеющим ориентировкой на местности, не видевшим карту в глаза, не знающим описания своей цели, а только принимая это все на веру от своего гида?..

Своя "отсебятина" - это не чья-то отсебятина. На мой взгляд, себе нужно доверять гораздо больше, чем где бы об этом не говорилось. Благодаря доверию себе Сиддхартха увидел путь к просветлению, находясь под деревом Бодхи. Благодаря доверию себе и я, например, пришел к буддизму. Мой первый медитативный опыт сопровождался, жаль, но не позой лотоса и не безмятежным наблюдением за каким-либо объектом сосредоточения, а прямо наоборот. В самом детстве я любил раскачиваться: сидя на мягком кресле - часами биться головой о стенку, особенно под музыку (родители и все их знакомые - просто "выпадали" видя этот феномен); часами качаться на качелях (особенно в одиночестве) и т.д. Мысль о возможной неизлечимости моей болезни и грядущей смерти, заставила меня уединиться и предаться глубокому размышлению о своем теле и органах внутри него. И вот во время медитации я расслабился, позволил выйти наружу тому, что было во мне с незапамятных времен - я стал раскачиваться, и, словно войдя в резонанс ... достиг джханы - восторг, рожденный уединением, не имеющий ничего общего с чувственным удовольствием. Видя тело таким, каким я его никогда до этого не видел, вплоть до мелких живых существ в нем, я вошел во вторую джхану - единение сознания и чувство внутренней уверенности. Чувствуя единство с пространством и испытывая счастье, я вошел в третью джхану. Со свечением в глазах и беспристрастием, я вошел в четвертую джхану. Постигая - пространство бесконечно, я вошел в пятую джхану. Постигая - сознание бесконечно, я вошел в шестую джхану. Осознавая, что со мной что-то не так, я нехотя вышел из этого состояния. Испытать подобное, конечно, может каждый. Но я знаю по себе, что если я буду практиковать анапанасати, так, как я по крайней мере о ней читал, или просто безмятежно созерцать объект сосредоточения, я не достигну ничего. Но если я буду видеть несовершенство тела, его истинную природу, его неизбежную гибель, стремиться к Ниббане - это принесет мне большие плоды - мотивацию, стимул и видение пути избавления. И для этого не обязателен учитель, чтобы дать мне понять это.

----------


## Анатолий

//Сможет, учитель передает тонкости практики, для постижений которых самостоятельно потребуется не одна жизнь, учитель точно указывает на препятствие ваше личное, которое вы сами не замечаете из-за ещё не развитой ясности, показывает состояние и ещё служит опорой на пути.//

Улла, опора на пути у меня одна - Дхарма; ясность у меня еще не развитая, согласен; свои препятствия я в состоянии увидеть и сам; тонкостей практики я для себя также – не вижу. Все эти тонкости, на мой взгляд, нужны для того, кто не ведет Благородных поисков. Когда мы будем производить такие поиски, все встанет на свои места. Слово «воззрение» действительно лучше, чем «убеждение», полностью с Вами согласен, но суть от этого не меняется, потому что для того, кто производит те сами Благородные поиски - нет такого понятия, как «думаете, что двигаетесь верно, кто вам подскажет, что двигаетесь неверно».

----------


## ullu

Агатолий, не стану спорить. 
несколько вопросов ( не для ответов, а что бы вы сами на них посмотрели) вы уже производите такие поиски? вас удовлетворяют результаты поисков? у вас нет сомнений и нет препятствий? вы не чувствуете что процесс идет но времени может не хватить и к моменту смерти вы окажетесь не готовым? вы не встречаетесь с объектами желаний, признавать иллюзорность и пустотность которых вам невозомжно тяжело?

----------


## Борис

Анатолий, а с чего Вы взяли, что на учителя "слепо полагаться" надо? В Калама-сутте (раз 100 я отрывок из нее цитировал в последнее время  :Smilie:  ) Будда говорит о необходимости проверять все самому, и махаянские источники, кстати, (например, Ламрим Цонкапы) тоже об этом говорят.

Еще. Если Постижение действительно подлинное, то почему надо бояться диалога с учителем? Если учитель неправ, то при условии подлинности Вашего постижения Вы "в сторону" не свернете. Если же за Прозрение в дуккху, аниччу и анатту Вы приняли что-то другое - это при разговоре с учителем может выяснится...

Прошу прощения за отсылки к  махаянским источникам.

----------


## Анатолий

Уллу, я не призываю Вас производить такие поиски. Если Вам, ну вот хоть убей, хочется трогаться с четвертой скорости – Вы будете это делать, даже если не один проходящий мимо человек, знающий (немного или много) об устройстве машины будет Вам говорить, что это бесполезно. Кто-то просто будет проходить, и посмеиваться над Вами, кто-то сжалится и посоветует попробовать включить первую передачу. Но Вы не будете слушать никого из них. Вы будете слушать только тех, чьи советы считаете более подходящими. Посадив аккумулятор, Вы, сами по себе, или совместно с ними – будете, толкать руками автомобиль снова и снова. Знающие люди, проходящие мимо, снова Вам будут советовать толкать машину либо на нейтральной скорости, либо на сцеплении. Но вы (сами по себе, или с той группой людей) снова не будете слушать их, задаваясь вопросом: «Зачем нам толкать машину на сцеплении или нейтральной скорости, если я в итоге не смогу ее завести?». И вот, наконец, Вам повезет, и Вы докатите автомобиль до уклона. «Под уклон можно будет завести» подумаете Вы. Снова посторонние люди будут говорить: «С такого наклона максимум нужно пытаться на второй скорости». Но Вы уже из принципа не будете слушать их. «Зачем мне меньшие скорости? Это 1917 г.» И вот, спустившись, Вы терпите очередную неудачу и начинаете уже жалеть о том, что не попробовали совет других людей. Вы либо бросаете это дело вообще, либо пользуетесь советами тех людей по памяти, либо продолжаете надеяться на чудо, либо ищите компромисс. И если Вам улыбнется удача, и Вы будете прилежными, то Вы найдете такой компромисс, в виде очередного совета - попробовать на задней скорости. И тогда Вы заведетесь.  

Уллу, такие вопросы, которые Вы перечислили, должны задавать себе Вы, а не я. Чему за все это долгое время научил Вас «учитель»? Что он Вам дал, или передал? И это не Ваша вина, если окажется, что он Вам ничего не дал, как бы Вы этого не хотели. Здесь только часть Вашей вины, а остальная часть лежит на его плечах. Ваша вина в том, что Вас все устраивает в этой жизни так, как есть. Вас устраивает вставать утром на работу, попить кофейку, покурить сигарет, полазить по инету, потусоваться на ретритах. Вина учителя в том, что он не может выбить из Вас корень этой «бесшабашности», обескуражить Вас так, как был обескуражен Гаутама увидевший реалии этой жизни. Вместо этого учитель предпочитает давать Вам секретные практики: мантры и молитвы; обучает Вас, как правильно сидеть и дышать; обучает Вас безмятежному созерцанию и осознанности; обучает Вас теориям Татхагата-Гарбхи и лузунгам типа: «Зри в свою природу – и станешь Буддой». Вот какова вина учителя.

----------


## Анатолий

//Анатолий, а с чего Вы взяли, что на учителя "слепо полагаться" надо?//

Борис, это всего лишь метафора, которая довольно близка к истине. Это просто Вы понимаете это, а другие? 

//Еще. Если Постижение действительно подлинное, то почему надо бояться диалога с учителем? Если учитель неправ, то при условии подлинности Вашего постижения Вы "в сторону" не свернете. Если же за Прозрение в дуккху, аниччу и анатту Вы приняли что-то другое - это при разговоре с учителем может выяснится...//

Конечно, я бы и не «боялся» диалога с учителем, если бы он у меня был. Только вот что бы я у него спросил? Мне и самому прекрасно понятно, что происходит. Вот сами подумайте, Борис. Допустим, Вас волнуют какие-то переживания, испытанные во время практики. Что бы Вы у него спросили? Мне заранее известен его ответ, известен он также и Джеффу Бруксу – простому практикующему из конференции по джханам, ссылку на которую давал Ассаджи в треде: «Джханы в современной Тхераваде».

In many of the retreats I have attended I have mentioned to the teachers in 
interview the experiences I have.  Most of these teachers say, "Just ignore 
that and keep scanning the body."  I found body scanning was too boring to 
keep up with after about the second day of my first retreat 28 years ago.  I 
had heard in the discourse that we should observe all of the sensations that 
arise, so I couldn't quite understand why I should ignore some sensations and 
attend to others.  It seemed like an inconstancy in the training that had 
fundamental flaws, so I discarded this incongruous teaching immediately.  I'm 
glad I did, because in allowing the sensations of jhana to have as much 
freedom of expression as any other sensation, I have become skilled in their 
manifestations.  And, why not let them emerge, when they are ever so pleasant?

----------


## sergey

Анатолий, вы оспариваете пользу учения у учителей. При этом в ответе Ullu настойчиво призываете ее послушать советы "знающих людей". Получается, вы просто отрицаете знания каких-то конкретных учителей, но утверждаете, что прислушиваться к советам знающих людей - полезно, а не прислушиваться - вредно. Вам об этом и говорят.
А вот Ваши слова:
//Вы терпите очередную неудачу и начинаете уже жалеть о том, что не попробовали совет других людей.

Анатолий, правильно ли я понял, что по Вашему разумению, сегодня в мире нет таких буддийских монахов и учителей, у которых Вы могли бы поучиться?

----------


## Ассаджи

Анатолий, вам замечание. Прочтите, пожалуйста, правила:

- Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников. 
- На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника. 
- На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения.

----------


## Wemmon

Касательно роли учителя в буддизме хотелось бы заметить,
что и Дзэн и Тхеравада все же в этом вопросе единодушны, как мне кажется:

"Встретишь учителя -убивай учителя" (Линь-Цзи Лу)

"Татхагаты - единственные учителя" (Дхаммапада)

----------


## Ассаджи

> "Татхагаты - единственные учителя" (Дхаммапада)


К сожалению, перевод Топорова весьма неточен. 
В этой строфе говорится "Татхагаты лишь указывают путь".

К сожалению, в переводе Парибка нет этой главы.

Украинский перевод
http://www.dhammapada.kiev.ua/
здесь точнее:

Вам самим слід спробувати. Татхагати лише виголошують. 

В Тхераваде (и, думаю, в Дзен) с большим уважением относятся к учителям. Другое дело, что когда учитель уже дал наставления, то остальное зависит только от усилий ученика.

----------


## sergey

Примером уважительного отношения к учителю был махатхера Шарипутра. Он получил первое краткое наставление в дхарме от почтенного Ассаджи. Став затем архатом, одним из двух главных учеников Будды, тем, о котором Будда говорил, что кроме него самого (Будды), в десяти тысячах миров ему нет равного в мудрости, он продолжал выказывать почтение Ассаджи. Когда он жил с ним в одном монастыре, то шел выказать ему почтение вслед за тем, как делал это в отношении Будды. Когда жил с ним в разных местах, то выказывал почтения, обращаясь на ту сторону, где находился Ассаджи и выказывал почтение поклоном на пять точек и сложением ладоней.
(По комментарию к Дхаммападе 392 и к Нава-сутте, я взял это из:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/b.../wheel090.html)
А в Чуллаваге (http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon/vinaya/cv8.html
раздел Pupil's duties)
перечислены обязанности монаха-ученика по отношению к своему учителю. Перечислю некоторые: подать одежду, подать еду, помыть посуду, приготовить питьевую воду, постирать грязную одежду или приложить усилие, подумав "как может быть помыта одежда моего учителя" и т. д.

----------


## Анатолий

> Вам об этом и говорят.


 О чем мне говорят, Сергей?! Мне говорят «Папа может плавать брасом …», а я говорю, что «не каждый» современный папа может плавать брасом. А если я к чему-то и призывал Уллу, так это спросить у самой себя, а видела ли она, что папа действительно умеет плавать брасом, а потом сесть на пляжике и понаблюдать за ним.




> Анатолий, правильно ли я понял, что по Вашему разумению, сегодня в мире нет таких буддийских монахов и учителей, у которых Вы могли бы поучиться?


 Они не откроют мне ничего нового, скажем так. А свое отношение к «традиционным» практикам я уже высказал, но, пожалуй, подкреплю вот этой статьей, где автор, по ходу изложения (не хуже самого Бориса) раз пять призывает к внимательному рассмотрению совета данного Буддой народу Калама, и чрезвычайную актуальность данной сутры в современном буддизме.

"Не верьте только потому, что некоторая практика стала традиционной. Люди имеют обыкновение подражать тому, что делают другие, а затем это воплощается в ситуацию, как и в истории про кролика, напуганного упавшим плодом с дерева. Другие звери видели, как он бешено бежал с выпучиными от страха глазами, и вместе с тем сами внушали себе страх и бежали вслед за ним. Они спотыкались и падали, ломали себе шеи и катились кубарем к каменному утесу, разбивая об него головы. Любая практика випассаны, которая является результатом имитации других, как простое следование традиции, ведет к подобным результатам.

В наш век легко доступной информации, мы не должны верить каждому прочитанному слову, будь оно из самой Питаки. Мы должны использовать свои навыки различения, для того, чтобы увидеть, как те слова применимы к подавлению страдания. Кроме того, различные школы имеют свои каноны, которые весьма отличаются."

http://www.budsir.org/Truth/3_kalama_sutta_help_us.htm

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Цитирование:
> 
>  Анатолий, правильно ли я понял, что по Вашему разумению, сегодня в мире нет таких буддийских монахов и учителей, у которых Вы могли бы поучиться?
> 
> 
> Они не откроют мне ничего нового, скажем так.


!!!

----------


## ullu

Анатолий, то о чем я говорю - ценность прямой передачи, раскрывание тонкостей, опора на учителя . Все это я проверила на себе сама. Все это работает и дает очень много.
Именно поэтому я об этом и говорю, неужто вы думаете что я стану предлагать вам что-то на себе не проверенное?

Ассаджи, не думаю что Анатолий обсуждал мои личные качества. Он приводил эти фразы как иллюстрацию , что бы показать что по его мнению может сделать учитель и чего он не делает почему-то ( Анатолий не понимает почему), и от чего у него возникает недоверие к учителям или не возникает доверия.
Анатолий, я правильно поняла?

----------


## Wemmon

Борис:
<Однако, Wemmon, палец не надо путать с луной...>

В том, что палец и луна кажутся нам различными,виновато
лишь наше различающее сознание, поэтому нет никакой
возможности их спутать, в своей конечной природе
все дхармы пусты и бессущностны, не так ли  :Wink: 

Также точно и с разными школами буддизма,они в чем
то разнятся между собой, но в конечном итоге 
-"Во всех путях один и тот же путь" (Гуань Инь Цзы),

так что, может быть,и нет большого смысла в их сравнении.
(предельно упрощая, Буддизм в таком случае по сути не отличен от Локаяты)

Тхеравада и Дзен - обе эти школы величественны и прошли
испытание временем,каждая имеет сильные и слабые стороны,
но не может ли статься так, что самый верный с буддийской
точки зрения путь - не присоединяться ни к одной из школ ?

Ведь и сам Будда, по его словам, "отверг все 62 учения существующих  школ".

Может быть,верно высказывание Гуань Инь Цзы - "Не следовать дао - вот дао", думаю,это верно и для Дзэн.

----------


## Анатолий

Ассаджи, а что нового они могут мне открыть? Что есть рождение, есть болезнь, есть старение и есть смерть? Что не нужно быть беспечным и надо искать выход из этого положения, как его искали молодые Шарипутра с Маха Моггаланой (Упатисса и Колита):

Now at Rajagaha there was an annual event called the Hilltop Festival. Seats were arranged for both youths and they sat together to witness the celebrations. When there was occasion for laughter, they laughed; when the spectacles were exciting, they became excited; and they paid their fees for the extra shows. In this manner they enjoyed the festival for a second day; but on the third day their understanding was awakened and they could no longer laugh or get excited, nor did they feel inclined to pay for extra shows as they had done on the first days. Each of them had the same thought: *"What is there to look at here? Before these people have reached a hundred years they will all have come to death. What we ought to do is to seek for a teaching of deliverance."* 

It was with such thoughts in mind that they took their seats at the festival. Then Kolita said to Upatissa: "How is this, my dear Upatissa? You are not as happy and joyous as you were on the other days. You seem now to be in a discontented mood, What is on your mind?" 
"My dear Kolita, to look at these things here is of no benefit at all. it is utterly worthless! I ought to seek a teaching of deliverance for myself. That, my Kolita, is what I was thinking, seated here. But you, Kolita, seem to be discontented, too." 
And Kolita replied: "Just as you have said, I also feel." When he knew that his friend had the same inclinations, Upatissa said: "That was a good thought of ours. But for those who seek a teaching of deliverance there is only one thing to do: to leave home and become ascetics. But under whom shall we live the ascetic life?" 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/b...heel090.html#i

Что они еще могут мне открыть? Вы скажете «многое», и я с Вами соглашусь. Но это, что я поместил вверху – сама суть. Самая важная и трудная часть пути, подобно тому, как Шарипутра брал себе учеников и доводил их только до плода «входа-в-поток», а затем Маха Моггалана доводил их до Архатства, и при этом Шарипутра делал наиболее сложнейшую часть работы, ибо до «входа-в-поток» довести гораздо сложнее, чем уже «вошедшего-в-поток» довести до Архатства. Так и здесь, только самую трудную и ответственную часть пути мы должны пройти сами и желательно в самом его начале.

Что еще меня может научить учитель? Тому, что нужно наложить на себя морально-этическую дисциплину? Тому, что желательно жить на отрешении, ибо это способствует практике? Я обо всем, об этом могу прочитать в источниках.

Что еще могут научить меня учителя? Тонкостям практики? А каков смысл этой практики, не имея правильного понимания, которому они оказываются неспособными меня обучить? Какой смысл в сидении и отслеживании возникающих чувств, при анапанасати? Каков смысл в сидении в дзадзен, не имея правильного понимания и прочно-установленной Шилы? Я это никогда не понимал.

В завершение ко всему сказанному, хочу добавить: а что есть учителя? Устное воспроизведение писаний? И да, и нет. Тогда может быть – непрерывная линия передачи. То же самое - и да, и нет. Тогда может быть – обладающий огромным опытом «благой друг». Снова - и да, и нет. Для меня это просто «дорогой» источник знаний, когда есть более «дешевые», и порой более компетентные ресурсы по Инету. Что есть большинство нынешних ретритов, по-моему, Щербаков на пару с Пэмой Бэнзой разобрались. Зачем платить за такое мероприятие 80-100 $, непонятно.

----------


## Анатолий

Уллу, спасибо за поддержку, но те постинги действительно соответствовали замечанию со стороны модератора. По поводу ценности прямой передачи, раскрыванию тонкостей и опоре на учителя, в этом треде было уже много сказано, с разных точек зрения. По-моему имеет смысл более не затрагивать эту тему, тем более, что каждый в праве выбирать, что ему ближе. И сделав выбор, форум не место, чтобы отстаивать правильность этого выбора.

----------


## Анатолий

> -"Во всех путях один и тот же путь" (Гуань Инь Цзы)


 Почитайте, что об этом говорил Татхагата:

http://mirror01.iptelecom.net.ua/~sa...canon/dn13.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тхеравада и Дзен - обе эти школы величественны и прошли испытание временем,каждая имеет сильные и слабые стороны, но не может ли статься так, что самый верный с буддийской точки зрения путь - не присоединяться ни к одной из школ ?


Как мы уже обсуждали, буддизм -- это не точка зрения, а освобождение от любых фиксированных взглядов

"Bhikkhus, is there the holding of a self view which does not give birth to grief, lament, suffering, displeasure and distress?" 

"No, venerable sir." 

"Good! I too do not see a self view which does not give birth to grief, lament, suffering, displeasure and distress. Bhikkhus, is there a fixed view which does not give birth to grief, lament, suffering, displeasusre and distress?" 

"No, venerabale sir." 

"Good! I too do not see a fixed view which does not give birth to grief, lament, suffering, displeasure and distress." 

http://home.alamedanet.net/~leighb/mn22.htm

Буддизм -- это прежде всего методология практики. Можно подключать какие-то мелкие элементы отсюда и элементы оттуда, но в целом нужно выбрать определенный подход к практике.

----------

Нея (22.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

**Уллу, спасибо за поддержку, но те постинги действительно соответствовали замечанию со стороны модератора. 

Ну тогда все равно все это не про меня  :Smilie:  То есть все равно у вас не получилось перейти на мои личные качества  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Wemmon 

//но не может ли статься так, что самый верный с буддийской
точки зрения путь - не присоединяться ни к одной из школ ?//

Это все до некоторых пор... И что под этим подразумевать? Если считать вдохи-выдохи - то это действительно общебуддийская практика, и на ее доведение до соврешенства целая жизнь может уйти, но так можно и "свою школу создать"... И вместо "непривязанности к школам в их интерпретации наследия Будды" получим 1001-ю, свою, интерпретацию... И не обязательно ведущую куда надо.

Я где-то понимаю Ваши сомнения. Знакомы они мне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Анатолий

> Ну тогда все равно все это не про меня  То есть все равно у вас не получилось перейти на мои личные качества


Тань, я и не хотел переходить на твои «личные качества», для этого есть специальный форум межличностных отношений (?). Но тот пост настолько был пропитан грубым и неуважительным тоном, что мне даже самому стыдно его читать. Извини, если чем-то задел  :Frown:

----------


## Анатолий

Каждый из нас не раз встречал, или слышал от кого-то, что в различных течениях буддизма, скорее больше общего, чем противоположного. Это, прежде всего, Четыре Благородных Истины. Становится сразу ясно, что Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, как Четвертая Истина, должен признаваться всеми школами. Но каждая школа, насколько я понимаю, обладает своим подходом не только к интерпретации Восьмеричного Пути, но и к основным аспектам ученья Благословенного. Одна группа начинающих практикующих стремится побыстрее ощутить себя медитаторами: правильно сидеть в позе, правильно держать спину, правильно выполнять разминку в перерывах между сидячей медитации, правильно выполнять ритуалы перед медитацией и после нее. Другая группа начинающих практикующих стремится побыстрее ознакомится с философией своей традиции: теорией дхарм, теорией мгновенного разрушения, теорией Трикайи, теорией Татхагата-Гарбхи, абхидхармой и т.д. Третья группа медитирующих стремиться как можно рациональнее распределить свое изучение буддизма, словно по какому-то плану: получить посвящение, съездить на несколько ретритов, съездить на Калачакру, дать обет Бодхисатвы, уделяя при этом внимание и философии, и практики. Четвертая группа …

Но если серьезно говорить о том, с чего начинается буддизм и что его объединяет, так это проникновение в Первую Благородную Истину. Каждый практикующий должен как можно глубже проникнуть в Первую Благородную Истину, если он действительно хочет беспрепятственно следовать Восьмеричному Пути и прекратить страдания. Будь то дзенец, будь то тхеравадин, будь то гелугпа, будь то дзогченпа, или хоть сам Нираламбанавада. А как этого добиться решать каждому. Свое мнение по этому поводу я уже сказал: памятование о смерти, восприятие непривлекательности, восприятие недостатков, восприятие прекращения:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/canon/an10-60.htm 

Может кому-то и действительно нужно что-то другое.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Каждый практикующий должен как можно глубже проникнуть в Первую Благородную Истину, если он действительно хочет беспрепятственно следовать Восьмеричному Пути и прекратить страдания.


В последовательности обучения, часто используемой Буддой (анупубби-катха), 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/dhamma.html
действительно одним из первых шагов, развивающих правильную решимость и отрешение, является созерцание недостатков:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/adinava.html




> Может кому-то и действительно нужно что-то другое.


Вместе с тем использование конкретных методов нужно подбирать индвидуально. Для страстного человека развитие апперцепции отсутствия привлекательности (асубха-сання)будет полезно, так как устранит апперцепцию привлекательности (субха-сання). А человеку, склонному к раздражению, развитие этой апперцепции может повредить, усугубив его предрасположенность. Ему скорее нажно заниматься дружелюбием и другими брахма-вихарами.

Недавно на форуме по языку пали мы обсуждали историю с монахами, переусердствовавшими с апперцепцией непривлекательности:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1857

Что касается апперцепции прекращения, то она практикуется уже на весьма продвинутом этапе пути.

----------


## Wemmon

///Но если серьезно говорить о том, с чего начинается буддизм и что его объединяет, так это проникновение в Первую Благородную Истину///



В обшем, согласен, хотя, Первую Благородную Истину я бы не переводил с оригинала, пусть бы так и осталось  - дуккха, это слово тысячу значений имеет, не только "страдание", а иначе это массу кривотолков порождает.

Страдание -это лишь следствие нашего субьективного отношения к реальности-как-есть, т.е. страдать нас никто не заставляет.

Как только мы осознаём , что все дхармы пусты, страдание прекрашается, но для этого от нас требуется отказ от опоры на деятельные дхармы и совершенствование благих дхарм.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как только мы осознаём , что все дхармы пусты, страдание прекрашается


Почему Вы так считаете?

Страдания, вызванные умом, прекращаются с достижением плода архатства -- Ниббаны. Тем не менее, пока существует тело, продолжаются страдания, вызванные телом. Полностью страдания прекращаются только после Париниббаны, то есть после прекращения существования.




> но для этого от нас требуется отказ от опоры на деятельные дхармы и совершенствование благих дхарм.


Что Вы имеете в виду под "деятельными дхармами"?

----------


## Wemmon

Страдания, вызванные телом, -- это тоже всего лишь дхармы, их об'ективность  - только кажушаяся.  Когда мы прозреваем их истинную природу, мы неизбежно приходим к осознанию их бессушностности.

Т.е. нет никакого обь екта -- есть лишь наше восприятие этого об'екта, порожденное нашим омраченным сознанием, т.е. только психический процесс - дхарма.

Отсюда и буддийский подход к целительству, распространенный в Китае, - осознать, что любая болезнь есть иллюзия, как и все остальное.

Прошу меня извинить - это чисто махаянский взгляд  :Wink: 


Деятельные дхармы - термин достаточно условный,  это означает мирские дхармы.

----------


## Ersh

////Отсюда и буддийский подход к целительству, распространенный в Китае, - осознать, что любая болезнь есть иллюзия, как и все остальное.////
?????????????????????
Целительство в Китае основано не на буддийских, а на даосских принципах - баланса ци и первоэлементах.

----------


## Wemmon

///Целительство в Китае основано не на буддийских, а на даосских принципах - баланса ци и первоэлементах.///

Не только - даосские целительные системы сушествуют, никто не спорит, но буддийский цигун, наиболее распространенный, восходит к Боддхидхарме и во многом опирается на махаянские воззрения.

----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то принципиальной разницы между "даосским" и "буддийским" цигуном нет. Просто один практикуют буддисты, а другой даосы))). И "буддийский" цигун вовсе не более распространен в Китае, чем даосский, даже наоборот.
Вообще в цигун я не особо встречал чего-то особо буддийского. Даже в Шаолине он не является обязательной частью практики.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Wemmon

А как же школа цигун, называемая Фалуньгун ? Фалунь значит колесо дхармы, если не ошибаюсь, эта школа цигун - буддийская по сути.

----------


## Ersh

Школа цигун называемая Фалуньгун - это современный синкретический культ, типа Аума.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Wemmon

///Школа цигун называемая Фалуньгун - это современный синкретический культ, типа Аума.///


Здесь я не согласен, но спорить не буду. Замечу лишь, что кроме даосских школ цигун сушествуют и буддийские и конфуцианские, и каждая опирается на своию теорию и идеологию.

----------


## Ersh

Вот, ознакомьтесь с учением Фалуньгун, и сами решите, что в нем буддийского:
http://www.falundafa.ru/DYMF.htm#4.1

----------


## Ersh

Так что буддийского в "буддийских школах цигун"? Есть еще и мусульманские. Но все равно они базируются на учении о ци. А это - даосское учение. А кому молятся при этом - неважно.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Господа, всё это не касается темы этого треда.

----------


## Анатолий

> Недавно на форуме по языку пали мы обсуждали историю с монахами, переусердствовавшими с апперцепцией непривлекательности:


 Да, я читал тот тред.
Дело в том, что такие восприятия, как непривлекательность и недостатки тела, неотъемлемо должны выполняться с элементом мудрости, как это советует делать сам Будда почтенному Пуккусати, например, в той же Дахту-вибхаге сутте,:

"Бхикху, быть мудрым и прилежным в познании истины, в стремлении к отрешению и успокоению. Так было сказано. Почему так было сказано? Как монах мудр и прилежен?  Есть эти шесть элементов: элемент земли, элемент воды, элемент огня, элемент ветра, элемент пространства, элемент сознания.

"Бхикху, и что такое элемент земли? Элемент земли - это земная собственность*, которая может быть внутренней или внешней. Какова внутренняя собственность земли? Это что-нибудь внутреннее, в пределах себя, что жестко, твердо и поддержано -- волосы головы, волосы тела, ногти, зубы, кожа, плоть, сухожилия, кости, костный мозг, почки, сердце, печень, мембраны, селезенка, легкие, толстые кишки, тонкие кишки, содержимое живота, экскременты, или еще что-то внутреннее в пределах себя, что жестко, твердо, и поддержано -- это называют внутренней земной собственностью. Теперь и внутренняя земная собственность и внешняя земная собственность - просто собственность земли. И это должно быть замечено так, каково это есть, с правильной мудростью: 'Это не является мной, это - не 'я', 'я' - не находится в этом'. И когда кто-то видит таким образом, поскольку это замечено с правильной мудростью, - он разочаровывается в земном элементе, заставляет отщепить (отделить) ум от элемента земли."

"И что такое, бхикху, элемент воды ? Элемент воды может быть внутренним и внешним. Что является внутренним элементом воды? Это что-нибудь внутреннее, в пределах себя, что является жидким, водянистым и считающимся как собственное: желчь, мокрота, гной, кровь, пот, жир, слезы, слюна, слизь, "межсуставная смазка", моча, или еще что-нибудь внутреннее, личное, то, что жидкое и водянистое. Бхикху, это и есть внутренний элемент воды. Теперь внутренний элемент воды и внешний элемент воды, становятся просто элементом воды. 'Все это - не 'я', 'я' - не находится в этом , это - не моя самость'. Так должно быть замечено с правильной мудростью, как это есть на самом деле, и ум должен быть отщеплен (отделен) от элемента воды"

**… собственность* В тексте буквально таких сочетаний нет (абзац про воду более верный), но я счел необходимым заострить на этом внимание, т.к. на мой взгляд, оно более тонко отображает смысл данной практики. Тело не принадлежит нам – не наша собственность - это просто часть пространства, обладающая свойствами земли, воды, огня, ветра и т.д. Когда практикующий, во время медитации, видит и понимает это, то он испытывает «единение» своей части с той самой общей массой элемента земли, о чем говорят строки: “ Теперь и внутренняя земная собственность и внешняя земная собственность - просто собственность земли ”

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn140.html

Если же во время данной практики различающая способность у медитатора отсутствует, то, действительно, не исключено возникновение чувства отвращения. Как видно из этой цитаты Дхату-вибханга сутты, данный метод напрямую работает с мудростью, что и говорит о фундаментации правильного понимания (самма-дитхи) у практикующего, в то время, как Брахма-вихары, когда преследуются, как цель сосредоточения подразумевают лишь достижения уровней джханы, неправильная интерпритация которых может и усложнить путь к Ниббане.




> Что касается апперцепции прекращения, то она практикуется уже на весьма продвинутом этапе пути.


 Если Вас не затруднит,Ассаджи, приведите ссылку где об этом говорится. Дело в том, что это мой излюбленный метод практики, с которым я был знаком и до буддизма. Иногда, когда я ознакомился немного с физикой (которая меня просто поразила!), ложившись спать я задумывался о пространстве, о материи, о полях и о ВАКУУМЕ (!!!). И я думал при этом примерно так, как это и советует Будда: «Это покой, это совершенство! Ведь после смерти я могу достичь того покоя», и я испытывал дрожь, с мурашками по телу – базовые признаки восторга (пити), как фактора джханы. Но мое сердце не рвалось к этому покою, как бы я об этом не размышлял. А тхеравадинский путь и учит именно такому покою, учит отказу от всего приобретенного, учит беспристрастию, учит не-становлению, учит Ниббане (!)

----------


## Анатолий

Wemmon, страдание (ПБИ) - есть все наше становление. Другое дело, что мы не понимаем своего страдания. Любого человека, даже который находится в депрессии, если спросить о том, страдает ли он, он может ответить «Да», но не будит реально ощущать этого, как это следует ощущать, ибо он «улаживает»: чувствуя физическую и духовную боль – он стремится к чувственному удовольствию; ощущая удовольствие – он хочет его продлить, не понимая, что оно конечно; чувствую ни удовольствия, ни боль – он находится в неведении относительно высоты беспристрастия и вновь стремится к удовольствию. Это бесконечный круг. Выйти из этого круга – обрести покой, Ниббану.

----------


## Ассаджи

В Дхату-вибханга сутте описывается практика различения четырех элементов -- одна из практик развития мудрости. Хоть она и пересекается с развитием апперцепции отсутствия привлекательности, но в целом от неё отличается.




> Дело в том, что такие восприятия, как непривлекательность и недостатки тела, неотъемлемо должны выполняться с элементом мудрости


Мудрость, конечно, помогает. Без неё можно неправильно истолковать любую практику: "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он и лоб разобьет".




> *… собственность


В английском тексте "property" означает не "собственность, а "свойство".
Практикующий настраивается на "воздушность" воздуха, "водность" воды, "земность" земли, "огненность" огня и т.п.




> Брахма-вихары, когда преследуются, как цель сосредоточения подразумевают лишь достижения уровней джханы, неправильная интерпритация которых может и усложнить путь к Ниббане.


И всё же Будда прямо рекомендовал именно джхану:

"Монахи, не будьте беспечны, практикуйте джхану!"

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn019.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn106.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn152.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn35-145.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an05-073.html




> И я думал при этом примерно так, как это и советует Будда: «Это покой, это совершенство! Ведь после смерти я могу достичь того покоя», и я испытывал дрожь, с мурашками по телу – базовые признаки восторга (пити), как фактора джханы. Но мое сердце не рвалось к этому покою, как бы я об этом не размышлял. А тхеравадинский путь и учит именно такому покою, учит отказу от всего приобретенного, учит беспристрастию, учит не-становлению, учит Ниббане (!)


Так это же так и называется -- "памятование о покое" (вупасама-ануссати).

Апперцепция прекращения (ниродха-сання) -- совсем другая вещь.

----------


## Анатолий

> В Дхату-вибханга сутте описывается практика различения четырех элементов -- одна из практик развития мудрости. Хоть она и пересекается с развитием апперцепции отсутствия привлекательности, но в целом от неё отличается.
> 
> Так это же так и называется -- "памятование о покое" (вупасама-ануссати).
> 
> Апперцепция прекращения (ниродха-сання) -- совсем другая вещь


Вот и ответ Банзаю, на вопрос, что такое изучение и знание Дхармы – *умение правильно категоризировать опыт, при изложении аспектов Дхармы!* Спасибо, Ассаджи, что поправили и не дали ввести людей в непонимание о чем идет речь! Действительно не хватает знаний, чтобы грамотно, в соответствии с учением, воспроизвести свои мысли, но я думаю, что Вы, да и многие изначально понимали, что я хочу сказать.




> В английском тексте "property" означает не "собственность, а "свойство".
> Практикующий настраивается на "воздушность" воздуха, "водность" воды, "земность" земли, "огненность" огня и т.п.


 Да! Но я, увидев, альтернативный перевод этого слова, даже и не в соответствующем контексте его употребления:

1) а) имущество; собственность; состояние, хозяйство to buy property — приобретать имущество / собственность to confiscate, seize property — изымать / конфисковывать имущество to inherit property — получить собственность по наследству to lease, rent property — сдавать / брать имущество в внаем, в аренду to reclaim property — вернуть себе / получить / взять обратно утраченное имущество to recover stolen property — возвращать себе украденные вещи to sell property — продавать собственность to transfer property — передавать имущество Syn: belongings 
б) достояние 
2) право собственности, право владения Syn: ownership 
3) а) свойство, качество б) отличительная черта, особенность Syn: virtue , trait , quality 
4) ; ; бутафория; реквизит

навелся на мысль о более приемлемом для себя (и целесообразном для других) альтернативном трактовании этого фрагмента. В действительности этого делать не стоит, иначе это уже смахивает на навязывание своей «отсебятины» другим участникам + искажение коренных текстов, поэтому я и перевел второй абзац (про воду), наиболее соответствующий английскому варианту с сайта metta.lk




> И всё же Будда прямо рекомендовал именно джхану:


Да, джхана – это, конечно хорошо, но я говорил о возможности неправильного рассмотрения джханы, при ее достижении, например:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn008.html





> Апперцепция прекращения (ниродха-сання) -- совсем другая вещь.


 Не для оффтопика, но можно пару ссылочек на ресурсы?

P.S. 

А сутты, переведенные с английского на Вашем сайте надо исправлять :roll eyes:

_[7] И что такое восприятие прекращения? При этом монах - уйдя в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустое жилище - думает так: "Это покой, это непревзойденное - остановка всех конструкций, отказ от всей собственности, конец пристрастия, прекращение, Освобождение (нирвана)". Это называется восприятием прекращения_

И с нимиттой тоже:

_И далее, монах хорошо овладевает своей темой (нимитта) созерцания, хорошо следит за ней, хорошо созерцает ее, хорошо настраивает ее (хорошо постигает ее) с помощью распознавания (паннья)._

----------


## Ассаджи

> Цитирование:
> 
> Апперцепция прекращения (ниродха-сання) -- совсем другая вещь.
> 
> Не для оффтопика, но можно пару ссылочек на ресурсы?


Действительно, по Гиримананда сутте получается, что вирага-сання и ниродха-сання чуть ли не одно и то же, и представляют из себя памятование о покое Ниббаны. Но в Анапанасати сутте раскрываются другие аспекты. Наилучший комментарий приводится в Патисамбхидамагге, III, 518.




> И далее, монах хорошо овладевает своей темой (нимитта) созерцания, хорошо следит за ней, хорошо созерцает ее, хорошо настраивает ее (хорошо постигает ее) с помощью распознавания (паннья).


А что, можно сказать и "тема". Всё же это точнее, чем "знак".

----------


## Wemmon

Анатолий

Если Вы держитесь за такую мысль - " я страдаю ", то и получится так что Вы не выйдете из этого круга. Есть страдание, но нет  того кто страдает.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Есть страдание, но нет того кто страдает.


Почему Вы так считаете?

Будда не говорил, что "я" нет. Он призывал отказаться от любых теорий насчет "я", и говорил, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) безличны.

----------


## Wemmon

///Будда не говорил, что "я" нет. ///


???


"Отрицая существование такой Души, Самости, Атмана или "Я", буддизм стоит особняком в истории человеческой мысли. Согласно учению Будды, идея себя - это придуманная, ложная вера, которой не соответствует никакая действительность, она порождает вредные мысли о "мне" и "моем", эгоистичное желание, похоть, привязанность, ненависть, злобу, самомнение, гордыню, эгоизм и другие омрачения, загрязнения и трудности. Это источник всех забот в мире - от личных ссор до войн между народами. Вкратце, все зло в мире может быть прослежено до этого ложного взгляда."

(Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда")

----------


## Ассаджи

Что бы ни говорил уважаемый Валпола Рахула, сам Будда принципиально не занимал никакой позиции по отношению к тому, есть "Я" или нет.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn44-010.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m...o/notself.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m.../notself2.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m...questions.html

----------


## Анатолий

> Если Вы держитесь за такую мысль - " я страдаю ", то и получится так что Вы не выйдете из этого круга


Почему же  :Confused:  Как раз-таки наоборот, тот кто видит страдание и понимает его, то видит причину его возникновения. Тот, кто видит причину возникновения страдания – видит его прекращение и путь, ведущий к его прекращению. А если же я не понимаю, что «я страдаю», то я и не буду искать выход из этого страдания и буду дяльше радоваться прелестям жизни.

//Есть страдание, но нет того кто страдает.//

Судя по всему, это слова Буддагосы: «Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего»

На мой взгляд эти слова нужно рассматривать с более приземленной точки зрения, а именно с той, что я уже высказал:

Явное страдание существует, но не найти того, кто бы чувствовал это страдание. Вы чувствуете страдание, когда пьете пиво? Когда смотрите интересный фильм? Когда видите привлекательную женщину? Будда его тоже не чувствовал, до своих ранних прозрений, заставивших уйти его в бездомность из благоухания своей прошлой жизни:

http://mirror01.iptelecom.net.ua/~sa...non/an3-39.htm

P.S

Да, знаю, знаю :Smilie:  Эти слова Буддагосы относились к другому:

За движением не стоит никакой неподвижный движущий. Это только движение. Неверно сказать, что жизнь движется, но жизнь сама есть движение. Жизнь и движение - это не две различные вещи. Другими словами, за мыслью не стоит никакого думающего. Сама мысль и есть думающий. Здесь мы не можем не заметить, как диаметрально противоположен буддийский взгляд декартовскому "cohito ergo sum" (мыслю, следовательно, существую). Валпола Рахула.

Но …  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Wemmon

///сам Будда принципиально не занимал никакой позиции по отношению к тому, есть "Я" или нет///


это еше и вопрос терминологии, что понимать под "Я"- бессмертный Атман или просто я-концепцию.

Как я понял, Тхеравада придерживается обьективно-материалистичного взгляда на мир, т.е. все веши считаются обьективно сушествуюшими, а личность,или "Я" есть некая совокупность психических энергий,которая не может сушествовать без материального носителя, т.е. мозга.

Отсюда и вывод- нет никакого бессмертного Атмана.

Таким образом, дух есть лишь функция материи,подобно тому как острота есть функция лезвия.

Я правильно понял ?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как я понял, Тхеравада придерживается обьективно-материалистичного взгляда на мир,


В Тхераваде люди освобождаются от умозрительных взглядов на мир.

"Правильный взгляд" (самма-диттхи) исходит из очевидной вещи -- наличного страдания, и не добавляет ничего сверх того.

----------


## Анатолий

Полностью поддерживаю, Ассаджи ...

----------


## Кайто Накамура

По моему то что последователи чань говорят о передаче, от учителя к ученику, в какой-то мере справедливо и для передачи "от Книги к ученику", то есть я считаю, что Сутты это тоже источник передачи Дхаммы, как и посвящения учеников учителями в других традициях. Просто этот момент не так четко проговорен, но на него много намеков. Причина почему в Тхераваде у нас меньше разговоров о "передаче" видимо в том, что тогда в -4, -2, -1 веках, как раз происходило изменение в способе существования культуры, на место дописьменной традиции приходила письменная. И перемена была очень глубокая. Если раньше нормой для всех было заучивание наизусть сотен тысяч строк святых текстов, то потом появились книги, которые всегда можно было прочитать снова, прочитать вслух и так далее. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> По моему то что последователи чань говорят о передаче, от учителя к ученику, в какой-то мере справедливо и для передачи "от Книги к ученику", то есть я считаю, что Сутты это тоже источник передачи Дхаммы, как и посвящения учеников учителями в других традициях. Просто этот момент не так четко проговорен, но на него много намеков. Причина почему в Тхераваде у нас меньше разговоров о "передаче" видимо в том, что тогда в -4, -2, -1 веках, как раз происходило изменение в способе существования культуры, на место дописьменной традиции приходила письменная. И перемена была очень глубокая. Если раньше нормой для всех было заучивание наизусть сотен тысяч строк святых текстов, то потом появились книги, которые всегда можно было прочитать снова, прочитать вслух и так далее.


У книги есть намерение передавать Дхарму?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понимаю в Тхераваде и сейчас - устная передача опыта, понимания и постижения. От наставника к ученику.

Как можно напр. опыт самадхи-випассаны, через книгу передать.

Или напр. АбхиДхамму.

----------


## Михаэ́ль

> Вера в Татхагата-гарбху не имеет ничего общего с
> исходными принципами буддизма


Но и не вступает в противоречие.

----------

